# Game #68 (3/19): Los Angeles Lakers @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (34-33) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (37-29)


Date: Sunday, March 19th
Time: 10:00 am<!-- sig --> 




Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">E. Snow</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Murray</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. James</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Gooden</td><td align="center" valign="top">Z. Ilgauskas</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> PPG *5.1*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *12.8*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *30.8*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *10.9*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *16.2*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td valign="top">APG *2.8*</td><td valign="top">RPG *7.1*</td><td valign="top">RPG *8.8*</td><td valign="top">RPG *7.6*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">SPG *0.9*</td><td valign="top">3P% *.120*</td><td valign="top">APG *6.6*</td><td valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td><td valign="top">BPG *1.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.343*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​  Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. Jones</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Marshall</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Varejao</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Pavlovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Graham</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jackson</td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>52</td> <td>14</td> <td>.788</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>29-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>32-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-2</nobr></td> <td>95.4</td> <td>88.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>45</td> <td>20</td> <td>.692</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.3</td> <td>101.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>38</td> <td>30</td> <td>.559</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.8</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>52</td> <td>14</td> <td>.788</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>29-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>92.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>38</td> <td>26</td> <td>.594</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>23-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>.554</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.4</td> <td>89.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.4</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>33</td> <td>32</td> <td>.508</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>99.5</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">LA Lakers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>34</td> <td>33</td> <td>.507</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>97.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>33</td> <td>.484</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>19-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>31</td> <td>34</td> <td>.477</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>94.5</td> <td class="redfont">-3.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>37</td> <td>.439</td> <td>23</td> <td><nobr>13-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-12</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>91.7</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>27</td> <td>37</td> <td>.422</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>17-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>26</td> <td>39</td> <td>.400</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>26</td> <td>39</td> <td>.400</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>102.0</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>46</td> <td>.303</td> <td>32</td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-29</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.4</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="redfont">-8.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>



Upcoming Games

March 20th - @







- KCAL

March 22nd - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
March 24th - vs.







- FSN

March 26th - vs.







- FSN

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN​ <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

very winnable game, but will they win? Time will tell. If they do lose they are not in trouble. the break point record is 35-36. If they are one game behind 500 and they have 36 or more losses then they WILL miss the playoffs - with Kobe having a nervous breakdown shortly after<-(Think the games after Christmas.)


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't see how we can win this if Kobe is going to be struggling again.

And I can see that Kobe is going to be outplayed by Lebron in this game.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Must. Win.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm just looking forward to seeing which Kobe will show up...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time to be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*at all the moaning*

Anyway, like every other game, must win

DO.NOT.TURN.THE.BALL.OVER.


Play defense, and someone feed Lasmar, the guy is shooting over 60% for crying out loud


GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Lakers need this win. And they will get it too.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope Kobe can shake it off, and do what he has to do.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I actually expect lamar to show up this game BIG! 25+ maybe?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobes dropping 40. You heard it here 1st!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you dont realize how bad our bench is until you see those stats


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We need this 1!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Go Lakers! I strongly dislike the Cleveland Cavaliers so I am supporting the Los Angeles Lakers in this game. Hopefully Kobe has a huge game. Go LA!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Go Lakers! I strongly dislike the Cleveland Cavaliers so I am supporting the Los Angeles Lakers in this game. Hopefully Kobe has a huge game. Go LA!


 :cheers:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If Kobe Bryant is going to post up Eric Snow, he needs to get deeper position before taking the shot. The high advantage becomes neglible when you're shooting fallaways 20+ feet out.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe showing Bron that his jumper is a whole lot better


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have made their last 12 shots...awesome!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Lakers are playing video game basketball right now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe sits, Lamar takes over! Thats what I like to see! Lamar with 12 and counting!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

George is back! In the game right now.......


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Our Kobe is back people...8/11


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Our Kobe is back people...8/11


 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

2 seconds left in the half Lakers up 11.........


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe for 33333333333333333333333


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a shot! Over lebron!!!! Whoooooo!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow Kobe will have a huge night here!! 50 anyone? Too bad, it is 2h30 am here, i have to go to bed cause i have to go college in the early morning.. Sweet dream baby!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Nasty, just nasty.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe needs to chillll. Let Lamar get hot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game changed right when Odom and Parker ****ed up a fast break that would've gotten us up by 20.

Is there anyone who didn't know we would come out flat in the 3rd Q and get pounded?

We're going to lose another one because we didn't bring the intensity in the second half. Do you think Kobe remembers how to dribble the ball into the paint?

Pathetic. Nice coaching Phil....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Time to finish strong!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe was hammered on his last 3 plays and no fouls were called :curse:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe almost hammerd that 1 down! Whooo!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Aw hecks no that was a foul!!! Kobe really got hakced on that one


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good officating today... morons


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

About time a timeout was called

Its too hard to shoot with the crowd like this


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> good officating today... morons



:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is absolutely unbelievable.

What the hell else do we need to do? The only reason we aren't up by 10 is because of the refs. We're going to lose this because of the officiating. This has just been disgusting.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Does Phil even care? He just sits his old wrinkly *** and does nothing. Ever hear of a timeout?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Does Phil even care? He just sits his old wrinkly *** and does nothing. Ever hear of a timeout?



He wants his team to play in pressure like this he wants them to gain experience come playoff time they'll be used to it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> good officating today... morons


Seriously....these bleeping refs just needs to get fired. Cant believe they didnt call *another* foul on KObe. 

Now Kobe got a Technical.. :whatever:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Tied!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

why the hell is kobe making things so difficult?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why kobe Why... that was a force up


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

intense game we got going here


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

the refs......


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

here comes lebrons first career game ending shot


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God another loss.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

wow not a smart foul...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No foul AND Murray traveled... BS!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

missed first


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

makes second


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man... that was such a bull**** call if you see it again... damn refs


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

a foul? MY ***


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's going to take the lost shot, and lately, he hasn't been doing well if he's the one taking the last shot.

Man, this would be a horrible game to lose...I'm so pissed off right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that wasnt a foul... bull****


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

For some reason I see Lamar driving it in...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*miss!*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe is telling Luke to call a time out.....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

some serious bs in this game


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

**** This ****. Omfg. We Had A 15 Point Lead And We Lost. Wow. Lakers Suck Monkey Balls.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey atleast ur team didnt lose to the knicks


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Stupid Luke.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

speechless......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great game by the refs. They played hard and in the end came back from an 18 point defecit to win the game. Congratulations to the Cleveland Referees. Impressive victory.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sick and tired of this bull****. How ironic was it that the Cavs did end up winning the game because of the refs?

They don't call a foul when Odom goes to the basket, but Kobe and Murray bump knees and they send him to the line? What a complete ****ing joke.

The Cavs didn't deserve to win this one. They wouldn't have been within 10 points if the officiating had been consistent. 

This is just ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team just is amazing at finding ways to lose.. Kobe was getting mugged all half though.. and that Kobe foul there at the end.. where was it?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Time out Luke...time out :boohoo:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, another bull**** game. Lamar was obviously fouled. Hubie goes on this spill about not getting the call at the end of the game. Yet, Flip Murray gets a completely bogus foul call. What gives? Either way, we blew a 15pt lead. How much more of this **** can we take?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

What The **** Are The Refs Doing!?!?!?!?!?

Idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why Is The Officiating So Rediculous?!?!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Great game by the refs. They played hard and in the end came back from an 18 point defecit to win the game. Congratulations to the Cleveland Referees. Impressive victory.


:no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


>


lmao//after a disapponting loss we need a good laugh.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm so ****ing pissed right now. We should've won by 10, atleast. So many bad calls, it's obvious we were the better team.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, this is the second time Puke Walton and Chucky Bryant have screwed up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


>


<br />
<img src="http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b346/a429MySpace/Funny/Comments/positive8.jpg"><br />


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

We were not playing in LA.... dude.....Kobe and the Lakers have been protected by refs many times in Staple center as well.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Can't blame all of the lost to the refs. Lakers played like crap and should've held on to that big lead. But Kobe Bryant and his usual chucking shots needs to ****ing stop.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KennyK said:


> We were not playing in LA.... dude.....Kobe and the Lakers have been protected by refs many times in Staple center as well.


Yeah you're right, but some of the calls the refs missed (if that is the case) are just too obvious. My 80 year old Grandfather who doesnt even watch basketball even said its BullCrap, He said TOBY Bryant was fouled.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I really thought kobe was going to give that one up to smush; He could've walked in and taken a lay-up. Silly me.

mabye I'm exaggerating a bit, but at worst it would've been a foul or a drop-off to lamar. He had plenty of time.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey, we're 0-2 on this trip. Why not go for 0-3? :boohoo: :eek8:


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

And what is wrong with Devean George? He took two stupid three pointers with 22 seconds on the shot clock! (Before half time) Even though the Lakers had a sizeable lead at half time, they could of had a 20 point lead going into the half if Devean didn't take those two balony three pointers. :raised_ey


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What a disappointing lose.
I don't know what to say.

Now we are back to 50.

Oh well, we can look at the bright side.
From this game, we can clearly see that the Lakers were a better team. The Refs screwed us over this game. 

Kobe is back for real from the slump. And I got a feeling his going to keep this up. Lamar is also playing at a very high level and consistently for quite awhile.

I don't see how they can lose to Boston tomorrow.
Seeing as how the Sacrm lost to the Minn today, we have a chance to take the 7th seed if we start a mini winning streak and beat the Boston and Sacrm the next game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

How can we lose this ****ing game? Damnit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad i didnt watch this game...


how the **** did Flip Murray bring them back, not with his shooting right..???


aint he just a layuper/dunker...????


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

The referee was ridiculous. When two cavs double-teammed Kobe, it was obviously a foul that dude touched Kobe's arm. Not only the official didn't see(or didn't call even he saw it) he called a technical foul on Kobe because Kobe was upset????? Then Lamar didn't get any call even his under body was so apparently hit by that Lithuania center......But the referee never let Lakers go without whistling.......Nah NBA really needs to have some kind of rule to contain those referees, otherwise they would just call whatever they want.........this kind of mistakes are not allowable when the game was that close.......Cleveland does NOT deserve this win at all........The league should fire that official right after this game. Extremely inconsistent officiating.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> im glad i didnt watch this game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must've had five or six layups in the 4th Q.


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

1. The refs were ridiculous, yea.
2. The Lakers's defense in last 5 mins was ridiculous too, yea.
3. The last play by Kobe wasnt smart, he shouldnt take that 3 pointer. They were down by only 1 point.Pass the ball to Lamar or Smush might be a better choice.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone said we need some Ws for the 7th seed but we are now at 7th LMAO


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

wow tough loss. we definitely should have found a way to have held on. to many close one's this year. hey at least the kings lost too. that's the only good thing today. :basket:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Someone said we need some Ws for the 7th seed but we are now at 7th LMAO


Thats NBA basketball to ya


:laugh:


----------

